# être dans les bras de Morphée



## Spain_is_different

Alors maintenant j'aimerais bien savoir qu'est ce que cette phrase veut dire...

La phrase complète était "Je preférerais être dans tes bras que ds ceux de Morphée"... Je vois bien qu'il s'agit d'un compliment mais... quel genre de compliment? Qui est Morphée? lol

Merci par avance, ce forum est absolument génial!

Ça m'arrange très bien si on me répond en français, mais on peut également le faire en anglais (ou voire espagnol, si qqn est plus à son aise comme ça).


----------



## zaby

"être dans les bras de Morphée" est une expression qui veut dire "dormir". 

Je ne connais pas son origine, je sais juste que Morphée est un personnage de la mythologie grecque.


----------



## Gil

Morphée est le fils d'Hypnos et de Nyx. Il est le dieu des rêves et des songes dont le nom signifie "celui qui reproduit les formes". Il possède deux grandes ailes qui battent rapidement et sans bruit.

Source : ici


----------



## Aupick

Morphée (Morpheus en anglais) = dieu du sommeil dans la mythologie grecque (et origine du mot 'morphine'). 

Être dans les bras de Morphée est une expression poétique donc qui veut dire 'dormir profondément'.


----------



## superromu

Je preférerais être dans tes bras que dans ceux de Morphée = je préfére être avec toi plutôt qu'être au lit à dormir !

note : depuis que je sais que morphée est un homme je n'utilise plus l'expression !  ^^


----------



## river

The drug morphine derives its name from Morpheus.


----------



## Kelly B

superromu said:
			
		

> Je preférerais être dans tes bras que dans ceux de Morphée = je préfére être avec toi plutôt qu'être au lit à dormir !
> 
> note : depuis que je sais que morphée est un homme je n'utilise plus l'expression !  ^^


Parce que c'est déjà patent, ou bien parce que c'est pas vrai.... ?


----------



## texasweed

Si "in the arms of Morpheus" veut dire etre sous l'emprise de la morphine, quelle image pourrais-je rendre dans la traduction de :
"il put enfin s'endormir dans les bras de Morphée d'un sommeil profond et lourd" ?

*Roman historique*, dans lequel tout personnage a son importance. I cannot just leave it out! Something like "joined the God of Dreams"?

Any inspired forer@ out there?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Etre dans les bras de Morphée, c'est dormir, pas être drogué à la morphine!


----------



## texasweed

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> Etre dans les bras de Morphée, c'est dormir, pas être drogué à la morphine!


 
That's because you're French. The English expression implies it far too much for my novel... surtout que mon homme (façon de parler!) est justement en train de faire des cauchemards hallucinants. L'allusion serait bien trop mal placée !


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

texasweed said:


> That's because you're French. The English expression implies it far too much for my novel... surtout que mon homme (façon de parler!) est justement en train de faire des cauchemards hallucinants. L'allusion serait bien trop mal placée !


Interesting. This little difference is good to know.


----------



## texasweed

Maybe interesting but I still haven't solved this one.

Morphée commence à m'empecher de dormir!


----------



## FreddoUK

I have seen several threads dealing with this question but they are rather old and give no answer... Would any one know how to translate it in English??

thanks!


----------



## Gil

dans les bras de Morphée 
in the arms of Morpheus

Copyright © 2000, Harrap's Multimedia, © 2000, Havas Interactive


----------



## FreddoUK

Gil said:


> dans les bras de Morphée
> in the arms of Morpheus
> 
> Copyright © 2000, Harrap's Multimedia, © 2000, Havas Interactive


 
Well, according to the former thread on that subject, the English expression would mean more something like being under the influence of morphine... is that right?


----------



## SwissPete

From : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morph%C3%A9e: 
Dans la mythologie grecque, Morphée (en grec ancien Μορφεύς / Morpheús, de μορφή / morphế, « forme ») est une divinité des rêves prophétiques. Il est, selon certains théologiens antiques, le fils d'Hypnos (le Sommeil) et de Nyx (la Nuit), et selon d'autres, la principale divinité des mille Oneiroi engendrés par Nyx seule. Il a pour vocation d'endormir les mortels.

_Etre dans les bras de Morphée_ means to be asleep, no more, no less.

And no, it has nothing to do with morphine...


----------



## FreddoUK

_Etre dans les bras de Morphée_ means to be asleep, no more, no less.

And no, it has nothing to do with morphine...[/quote]

It hasn't in French I know, I just want to make sure that it hasn't in English either...


----------



## SwissPete

FreddoUK said:


> It hasn't in French I know, I just want to make sure that it hasn't in English either...


 
The expression is not used in English. As a matter of fact, I doubt that many AE speakers would know who Morpheus is/was  .


----------



## OlivierG

SwissPete said:


> The expression is not used in English.


According to search engines, it is. 
Much less commonly than in French, apparently, but it appears in some poems, song lyrics and other pieces of text.
It's also the title of a book about morphine, but it seems that its meaning is "being asleep" or "dreaming" in English too.

Maybe it sounds outdated, or it wouldn't be widely understood? Opinions of English natives about it would be welcome.


----------



## Suehil

In BE it is quite common.  'To be in the arms of Morpheus' means to be asleep.  I think it would be very readily understood by most people.
So, no morphine.


----------



## FreddoUK

Thanks to you all for those replies!


----------



## Randisi.

As a speaker of American English, I understand it as well. But I certainly wouldn't expect your average American to - just the ones with some interest in literature (or maybe the Matrix movies!). I can't say I'd ever expect to hear it spoken.


----------



## SwissPete

Randisi. said:


> As a speaker of American English, I understand it as well. But I certainly wouldn't expect your average American to - just the ones with some interest in literature (or maybe the Matrix movies!). I can't say I'd ever expect to hear it spoken.


 

I agree.
When I said (in post #6) that it is not used in English, I should have said that it is not used *much* in English.


----------



## CallieBSweet

so this is an old discussion, but I figured my question fits in to it such that I shouldn't start a new thread...

I have come across an allusion to Morphée in the book Dit Violent (Mohamed Razane) as follows:
[Ils] refusent la vicieuse invitation de Morphée en se lançant dans le business underground qui refait d'eux des hommes actifs avec un emploi de temps...

So, I understand the expression, but my question is whether these days the expression "être dans les bras de Morphée" would still be understood as referring to Greek mythology and not have any allusion to the Matrix?
As a speaker of American English, when I saw the name Morphée (before I looked it up) I first thought of the Matrix.  I had only a vague recollection that he was part of Greek Mythology (and have never heard the expression in English of "being in the arms of Morpheus").

Thanks


----------



## harbottle

It exists as an expression in English, but it is only used in a literary register. One example off the top of my head, from the song "Lullaby" by Canadian rock band, The Tea Party:

"...because you're sleeping tonight / sleeping tonight / _safe in the arms of Morpheus_..."

I would consider using it if I were writing a book (or a song!), but never in conversation.


----------



## CallieBSweet

Thanks for the quick response, harbottle.  My question was actually on usage in French, though, not in English.  i.e., what would the allusion be here, to Morpheus from Greek Mythology or from the Matrix movies?  
I am writing a paper on american cultural allusions in some French books and movies, and I am wondering if I'd be totally _wrong _that Razane is making an allusion to the Matrix (which I'm starting to think is the case).


----------



## harbottle

I suspect the author is alluding to Morpheus from mythology -- of course I would defer to any French-speaking expertise on the subject.


----------



## Frenchie Fred

CallieBSweet said:


> Thanks for the quick response, harbottle.  My question was actually on usage in French, though, not in English.  i.e., what would the allusion be here, to Morpheus from Greek Mythology or from the Matrix movies?
> I am writing a paper on american cultural allusions in some French books and movies, and I am wondering if I'd be totally _wrong _that Razane is making an allusion to the Matrix (which I'm starting to think is the case).



Hello! [...]
As a French native speaker I guess the reference would be to the Greek Morpheus. I am not sure at all Matrix had such a big impact on the French society to change that... Of course I could be wrong but I honnestly don't think so...
Bonne soirée!


----------



## Gil

Just in case...
Morphée was a man...


----------



## anotherlangue

If someone was asleep (dans les bras de Morphée) we used to say "in the Land of Nod". I never thought about where "Nod" was because I linked it to "nod off" (sleep). However, I've just Wikipediaed it and found Land of Nod - Wikipedia. See "Popular culture references" at base of page.


----------

